# Rudel-Radeln



## Froschel (14. November 2003)

Grütze zusammen,

hab mir gedacht man könnte mal ein *Rudel-Biking* veranstallten, bei dem dann auch mal wirklich ein Rudel zusammen kommt, und nicht so versprengte Einsiedlerausflüge.
Wo, ist eigentlich egal. Von Karlsruhe los, Nordschwawa, Pfalz, Mittelschwawa, Südschwawa oder Odenwald. 
Streckenmäßig wär`s natürlich prima wenn der ein oder andere Trail im Weg liegt, sollte aber für jeden etwas dabei sein. Wäre sogar bereit mich zu einem von mir gefürchteten Frühstart hinreißen zu lassen.
Auch die Südschwawälder sind natürlich gern gesehen.
Also dann.......wann, wo ,wer ,warum nicht !

gruß BB


----------



## Der Schwimmer (14. November 2003)

Grütze??

Wir könnten jetzt am Sonntag einen Frühstart hinlegen und die "StandardVorzeigeZuckerSingletrails vom Schauinsland" unter Führung des uns allen geschätzen Nils geniessen.

Der Fred dazu heißt "Schlechtwetterbiker", die Südländer treffen sich um 10:00 Uhr.

Wie schauts, fährt jemand runter?

Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nkwd (14. November 2003)

diesen So wär bei mir schlecht, aber wie siehts mit nächsten So aus?


----------



## bluesky (14. November 2003)

diesen so ist bei mir auch essig


----------



## Froschel (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Der Schwimmer _
> *Grütze??
> 
> Wir könnten jetzt am Sonntag einen Frühstart hinlegen und die "StandardVorzeigeZuckerSingletrails vom Schauinsland" unter Führung des uns allen geschätzen Nils geniessen.
> ...



Grütze--->Grüetzi--->Grüsse  

ich glaub das wär etwas sehr kurzfristig, du kennst doch die Nordlichter, bei denen dauert doch alles ein bißchen länger


----------



## Der Schwimmer (14. November 2003)

@Bernhard
Du hast recht, der Badener an sich ist etwas träge.

Aber zurück zum Urthema:
Wäre schön, wenn es klappen würde.

Gruß

Der Schwimmer


----------



## Liwi (14. November 2003)

Wann und wo solls losgehn ?


Liwi


----------



## Froschel (14. November 2003)

macht doch einfach mal Vorschläge. Sonst heißt`s ja bloß wieder, der Beeernhaaard will jetzt schon wieder in die blöde Pfalz.
 
Am WE sollt es aber schon sein


----------



## fez (14. November 2003)

bin dieses WE nicht dabei:

1. wollen meine Damen mich mal wieder den Grossteil des Sonntags sehen
2. hab ich nur das BH zur Verfügung (Dämpfer des Stinkys ist bei Toxoholics)
3. werde ich ein wenig shorebasteln+ testen

Bzgl. nächstes WE: weiss noch nicht - aber wohl eher nicht (höchstens was kleineres in der Gegend)

Gruss Frank

Apropos Odenwa: kennt sich da wer aus ? Gibts dort Trails oder nur Autobahnen ?
Ich war noch nie dort, würde mich schon mal reizen....


----------



## nobs (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernhard _
> *
> 
> Grütze--->Grüetzi--->Grüsse
> ...



aber auch wenn nur 2 zusammenkommen die gerne mal wieder in der Freiburger Gegend Radeln  





> die Standart-Zucker-Vorzeigesingletrailrunde vorschlagen Da gibts von allem etwas, von steil bis flach und von geradeaus bis Haarnadel, Waldautobahn nur in homäopathischen Dosen.


 Die werden dann gebührend in Empfang genommen.


----------



## mtbiker1978 (14. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nobs _
> * Die werden dann gebührend in Empfang genommen. *




...auch meine wenigkeit würde sich freuen, mit nobs (und anderen?  ) zusammen als empfangskomitee für alle nordlichter  zu diensten zu sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liwi (14. November 2003)

Hi !

Ich als zugezogener kenn leider nicht allzu viele Srecken.
Der Schwimmer kennt sich da wohl etwas bessser aus !!

Bin zu manch einer Schandtat bereit .......und seis im Odenwald, Palz oder Freiburcher Gegend.


----------



## Rune Roxx (14. November 2003)

Meine Trails sind

a) auf halber Strecke zwischen KA und FR...
b) noch schneefrei
c) für alle Beteiligten neu
d) vielseitig und vor allem
e) topdeluxe!

Lade euch gerne mal zu ner Runde durchs Achertal ein


----------



## mtbiker1978 (15. November 2003)

achertal... yeah, meine eigentliche heimat! geniale trails (brigittenschloss, schönbüch, knetschwasen...*seufz*)


----------



## Schafschützer (15. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Meine Trails sind
> 
> a) auf halber Strecke zwischen KA und FR...
> ...




Wenn das eine Tour für Normalsterbliche wird und ich es zeitlich einrichten kann, also meine Frau von der Dringlichkeit der Tour überzeuge, bin ich sofort dabei.

Ich bin aber eher ein altertümliches "Localsoftegg" und muß auf die liebe Familie Rücksicht nehmen. (Ausserdem schäme ich mich für meine Federgabel.)


MfG
Schafschützer


----------



## Tohamas (15. November 2003)

So, ich bekunde jetzt auch mal Interesse, biete zeitgleich den Extrem- südschwarzwald an. 
Allerdings kann ich jetzt grad nicht mehr so recht folgen, hilf mir doch mal einer: wannwowieweshalbdennjetzteigentlich?


----------



## Rune Roxx (15. November 2003)

Dh... nächste Woche bei mir? Die Tour ist 40-60 km, je nach Lust und Laune. Höhenmeter dann etwa 1200-1600. 2-4 Stunden je nach Tourenlänge und Motivation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liwi (15. November 2003)

Tach.........ich gebs auf  und nehm dann doch wieder mal vorlieb mit meiner Hausstrecke ( Beginn  am Hedwigshof ).


----------



## Rune Roxx (16. November 2003)

Hätte nächsten Samstag definitiv Zeit. Sonntag ginge auch, aber erst gegen Mittag.


----------



## tom1ayb (16. November 2003)

Hallo 

speziel hier meine Frage an Rune  Rox bzw nkwd 
suche günstigs Rennrad da jetzt doch abends die Zeit fehlt um mit dem MTB inden Wald zu fahren und für die Rolle ist es noch zu gut , wißt Ihr zufällig was ? 
Gruß und vorab mal Danke 
Tom


----------



## grobis (16. November 2003)

sali zusammen,

nächstes wochenende bin ich mit familienfeiern beschäftigt. aber wie wäre es am letzten november-wochenende? da kann ich am sa oder so....

sagt mal an....

gruss grobis


----------



## Schafschützer (17. November 2003)

@ Rune

Guten Morgen,

das hört sich sehr nach deiner "IchschaumalbeidenSchwabenvorbeiTour" an .

Diese Woche soll die Schneefallgrenze auf unter 1000 Meter sinken. Ich habe eigentlich nicht vor, mit einer Pistenraupe um die Wette zu fahren.

Könnte man die Höhenmeter nicht auch in einer gemäßigten Temperaturzone sammeln?

Mein interesse besteht aber immernoch.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Froschel (17. November 2003)

Also bei mir geht`s entweder nächsten Sonntag, oder dann erst wieder am 7. Dezember.
Die Runde bei Achern hört sich gut an, kenn die Ecke nur`n bißchen vom Wandern, und das ist auch schon ein Weilchen her.
Also wie sieht es bei den anderen aus, wär das OK am Sonntag ??


----------



## mtbiker1978 (17. November 2003)

falls sich mein innerer schweinehund überwinden ließe, müsste ich es spontan entscheiden... ich hätte allerdings schon mal wieder große lust, mich in den trails, in denen ich das radfahren  gelernt habe, zu vergnügen...
mal sehen


----------



## Wurzelhopser (17. November 2003)

Hi Leute 
wenn ichs einrichten kann bin ich auch dabei
bin zwar neu hier, aber wie mir scheint treffen sich hier Biker aus dem gesamten Schwarzwald.
wie wär's nächstes Jahr mit einer Schwarzwaldlängsdurchquerung Ka - Fr, wobei jeder die Gruppe ein Stück des Weges über seine Haustrails führt.
mal sehn obs nicht ne bessere Route als die bekannten Ostmittelwestwege gibt
ein Rudel Biker auf großer Tour

Gruß uwe


----------



## nkwd (17. November 2003)

So mittag - klingt ok! wenn nix dazwischen kommt, wär ich auch dabei! schon allein um Rune aufm MTB zu sehen


----------



## Schafschützer (18. November 2003)

Nachdem Rune immerwieder angekündigt hat, sein MTB einzumotten, sollte man da wirklich einen Fotoapparat mitnehmen.

Außerdem habe ich noch nie rasierte Beine auf einem MTB gesehen. Obwohl der Schlamm dann nicht so gut haften bleibt( siehe auch "Leichtbau").

Gibt es auch schon einen genaueren Termin?



MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (19. November 2003)

Hi Leute,

bin momentan ein wenig in Zeitnot, deswegen meine späte AW.

Von mir aus ginge die Tour am Wochenende klar - ihr müsst mir nur Bescheid sagen, wann ihr kommt! Sa / So wäre mir auch egal (Sa ab 10 Uhr, So ab 12 Uhr). 

Mein Vorschlag wäre, bei gutem Wetter Samstag zu fahren und bei schlechtem auf bessere Verhältnisse am So zu spekulieren (und Sonntag dann natürlich wetterunabhängig fahren). Für mich spielt das Wetter aber ohnehin keine große Rolle (bei Regen müssten wir die Tour halt ein wenig reduzieren).



> Wenn das eine Tour für Normalsterbliche wird



Ich richte mich ganz nach euch. Im Zweifel wird NKWD zwar an jedem Hügel versuchen mit mir Rennen zu fahren, aber da muss sich ja niemand dran stören. Ich fahre die nächsten Monate - falls mich niemand "mitzieht" - sowieso nur GA. Das Tempo sollte dann für niemanden ein Problem sein.



> Außerdem habe ich noch nie rasierte Beine auf einem MTB gesehen



Auch ich trage im Herbst *lange* Tights...



> suche günstigs Rennrad da jetzt doch abends die Zeit fehlt um mit dem MTB inden Wald zu fahren und für die Rolle ist es noch zu gut , wißt Ihr zufällig was ?



Wie viel ist "günstig" in Euros?



> Diese Woche soll die Schneefallgrenze auf unter 1000 Meter sinken.



Im Frühjahr sind wir mal von Turm zu Turm über die Hornisgrinde mit den Bikes durch den Schnee. Die Bikes auf dem Rücken... wir haben für die ca. 1000m eine Stunde gebraucht

Die Hornisgrinde (und damit den Bereich überhalb 1000m) kann man bei der Tour ganz einfach auslassen. Ich kenne auch interessante Routen, die komplett unterhalb von 800m verlaufen... das sollte nicht das Problem werden.



> schon allein um Rune aufm MTB zu sehen



Sieht uphill nicht anders aus als mit dem RR... außer vielleicht, dass mir die sehr steilen Anstiege noch eher entgegen kommen, als die eher gemäßigten RR-Straßen

Bergab sieht's aus wie... kennst du vom Kranked IV Soundtrack das Lied "Fish out of Water"??


----------



## tom1ayb (19. November 2003)

Hi 
ich will das Rennrad nur für die Zeit jetzt nutzen wo essich unter der Woche nicht lohnt mit dem MTB so kann man noch 1-2 Std Strasse fahren , es soll aber schon ein Rad sein das von der Ausstattung bzw Schaltung Bremsen usw. i.o. ist deshalb schrecke ich auch einbisschendavor zurück in Ebay was zu kaufen 
Gruß


----------



## nkwd (20. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Von mir aus ginge die Tour am Wochenende klar - ihr müsst mir nur Bescheid sagen, wann ihr kommt! Sa / So wäre mir auch egal (Sa ab 10 Uhr, So ab 12 Uhr). *


ich könnte nur So und da wär mir persönlich auch ein sehr später Start - so 13 oder 14 Uhr - recht, weil ich vorher net fit (bzw. überhaupt daheim) sein werde. Kann aber erst definitiv zusagen, wenn mein Kofferraum repariert ist (der Schließzylinder is hin und da muß die ganze Verkleidung am Kofferraum weg)



> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Für mich spielt das Wetter aber ohnehin keine große Rolle (bei Regen müssten wir die Tour halt ein wenig reduzieren).*


für mich auch net, nur machts bei Regen halt weniger Spaß, deshalb würde ich bei leichtem regen die Tour kürzen und bei starkem sie halt ausfallen lassen.



> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Im Zweifel wird NKWD zwar an jedem Hügel versuchen mit mir Rennen zu fahren, aber da muss sich ja niemand dran stören. Ich fahre die nächsten Monate - falls mich niemand "mitzieht" - sowieso nur GA.*


Da ich meine Pulswerte auch mit in mein Trainingstagebuch eintragen muß, wird das nach Möglichkeit ne reine GA 1 / 2 Fahrt - sonst meckert der Trainer nur, wenn ich das dann abgeb.... aber vielleicht könnten wir ja doch ne kurze K1 oder K3 Einheit einlegen, wenns reizt   Ansonsten find ich mich derzeit einfach mit ab, daß du eindeutig der stärkere von uns beiden bist (noch! *Kampfansage* )


----------



## Froschel (20. November 2003)

muß leider absagen, bei mir wird dieses WE wahrscheinlich durchgeknechtet.    .Wenn`s am SA gut läuft meld ich mich nochmal kurzfristig.


----------



## Schafschützer (20. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

leider geht es am Samstag erst ab 14.00 Uhr. Sontag ist die Uhrzeit egal. 


Wenn Ihr nur so ein bischen durch die Gegend bummeln wollt, hätte ich ja unter Aufbringung all meiner Kraftreserven doch noch eine Chance mitzuhalten. Falls nicht bringe ich halt ein Abschleppseil mit. 

@ nkwd
Bezieht sich der Begriff K1-Einheit auf den berühmten Berg? 


MfG
Schafschützer


----------



## Rune Roxx (20. November 2003)

Wer wäre denn jetzt überhaupt noch dabei?

NKWD & Schafschützer?

Ich bin übrigens richtig froh, dass ich Trainingstagebuch, Trainingsstruktur usw. lange wieder aufgegeben habe. Irgendwie wird man so auch nicht schneller. Bin mir sicher, nächstes Jahr durch mehr "Training nach Lust und Laune" deutlich schneller zu werden. Aber ich bin mittlerweile auch lange genug dabei um meinen Körper einigermaßen zu verstehen

Bei dem Wort "Trainer" dreht sich mir sowieso immer gleich der Magen um.



> Bezieht sich der Begriff K1-Einheit auf den berühmten Berg?



Du meinst vermutlich den K2. Und hey... es wird *wirklich* logger! Bei einigermaßen Wetter fahre ich mich am Samstag schon so platt, dass ihr mich den Berg hoch tragen könnt!


----------



## grobis (20. November 2003)

sali zusammen,

bei mir klappt es dieses wochenende nicht so recht, da
ich von fr bis so jeden tag auf einem fest eingeladen bin und mich 
nicht so recht motivieren kann. obwohl das wetter ja schön und 
warm werden soll. 
falls doch, melde ich mich.

gruss grobis


----------



## Schafschützer (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Du meinst vermutlich den K2. *



Oh Gott! Wie peinlich.

Na ja, egal. Ich fahr euch sowieso alle in Grund und Boden.
 


Jetzt mal ernst. Wer kann am Sonntag und um welche Uhrzeit?



MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## nkwd (21. November 2003)

Ich hab mein Auto heut morgen in die Werkstatt gebracht und hoffe, daß ich es morgen früh wieder hab. dann wär So 13 Uhr für mich ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (21. November 2003)

@NKWD:

Du siehst mich auf dem MTB - ich dich in neutralem Trikot... Deal!?


----------



## Schafschützer (22. November 2003)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

nochmal zum allgemeinen Verständniss:

1. Wird das am Sonntag was?

2. Wenn Ja, welche Uhrzeit?

3. Wo?

4. Gibt es eine Kleiderordnung?


Da die oben gestellten Fragen von elemtarer Wichtigkeit für ein gelunges Treffen sind, bitte ich um die schnellstmögliche Antwort(bis etwa 13°° Uhr).


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Schafschützer (22. November 2003)

Nachtrag

Wetter in Achern für morgen:

 max. Temp.: 13°C
 gefühlte Temp.: 9°C
 Wind: 2 bft
 Regenwahrsch.: 30 %
 Wassertemp.: ?


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Rune Roxx (22. November 2003)

Hi Schafschützer,

ich chatte gerade mit NKWD. Er kommt morgen nicht. Wir können trotzdem fahren. Also...

1. ja

2. 12 Uhr!?

3. Parkplatz beim Plus gleich am Eingang von Kappelrodeck? Das müsstest du kennen...

4. Bei der Temperatur empfehle ich lange Tight & langes Trikot jeweils mit Unterwäsche, lange Handschuhe und für die Abfahrt *mindestens* eine Jacke. Überschuhe und Regenhose entscheide ich spontan morgen. Brille (morgen unbedingt helle Gläser!) und Helm sind obligatorisch.

Je neutraler desto besser     
Kleiner Seitenhieb


----------



## Schafschützer (22. November 2003)

Fein, ich bin pünktlich.

An alle anderen, das Achertal ist wirklich eine kleine Anreise wert. Also Hintern vom Sofa, Kinder wegsperren, Frau zu ihrer Mutter und ab nach Kappelrodeck. 

Rune ist ja ein anerkannt guter Führer, demnach wird er uns schon eine schöne Tour aussuchen. 


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Rune Roxx (22. November 2003)

Na, das mit dem anerkannt guten Führer muss sich erstmal noch zeigen... hoffentlich finde ich überhaupt noch ein paar Trails

Nur so zur Orientierung, dass ich etwa weiß, was ich morgen einplanen kann: Wie viele Kilometer bist du dieses Jahr etwa gefahren?


BAD NEWS, NKWD: 
Ich hab wieder mein optimales Kampfgewicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (22. November 2003)

Oh je, jetzt geht´s ans Eingemachte. Dieses Jahr waren es etwa 1200 km. Mit meinen stolzen 34 Lenzen zähle ich außerdem schon zur Seniorenklasse.

Meine Hausrunde: Achern-Ringelbach-Knetschwasen-ImEck(kennst du das lustige Hundeschild?)-S´walden-Achern.

Bei der von dir empfohlenen Abendrunde des TV-Kappelrodeck, bin ich gut mitgekommen.


Zur Not wird eben gebissen bis zum :kotz: 


Ich hoffe es melden sich noch ein paar Leute.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Rune Roxx (22. November 2003)

Mit 34 hat man gerade das optimale Alter im Radsport! Im Ausdauersport zählt Erfahrung mehr als "jugendliche Power".

1200km... das passt. Hab auf dem MTB auch nur 1350. Insgesamt (das muss ich jetzt loswerden... das geht @all... ich bin ja echt stolz auf mich...) hab ich bei meinem heutigen Training meine letztjährige Kilometerleistung übertroffen. Um das Doppelte Die 8000 sind vollbracht.



> _Original geschrieben von Schafschützer _
> *Ich hoffe es melden sich noch ein paar Leute.*




ACHTUNG... jetzt kommt der Diss an alle:

Das IBC-Forum... das Interessante-Biketouren-Cancel-Forum... Der einzige local Biker aus dem Forum, mit dem ich schon (ein paar Mal) fahren war, ist NKWD. Sonst hat sich noch niemand her getraut...

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass spontan einer der Frankfurter Rennradler vorbei schaut, ist höher

Also, bis morgen Mittag!

Gruß,
Benjamin


----------



## Cook (22. November 2003)

Rune, was macht die Rolle? Bist zufrieden?
Ich geh Sonntag mit meiner Frau biken, sonst wär ich dabei.
Vielleicht können wir uns mal zum biken am Ruhestein an der ominösen Rollentrainer-Übergabe-Stelle treffen?

Und noch ne Frage: vor Jahren gab es mal die "Mount Acherest Runde" rund um Achern mit 8.845hm. Wurde aber eingestampft wegen Wegeverletzung. Gibt es da noch Exemplare bei den "Locals"?

Gruß
Cook


----------



## Schafschützer (23. November 2003)

Hiermit beende ich diesen Threat als Mann, der seine Termine nicht hält.   :  heul:


----------



## nkwd (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Du siehst mich auf dem MTB - ich dich in neutralem Trikot... Deal!? *


im Sommer gern, da hab ich Auswahl,
aber alle meine Winterklamotten sind magenta und ich kauf mir da sicher derzeit keinen weiteren Satz

wie siets denn mit nächstem So aus? Stehe wieder bereit zum radeln, sollte zwar mitm Verein, aber wie gesagt Rune aufm MTB is DER Grund schlechthin zu kommen - das hat absoluten Seltenheitswert


----------



## Rune Roxx (23. November 2003)

Ich bin die Runde dann heute alleine gefahren. War erstklassiges Wetter, perfekte Bedingungen... sogar die Luftschnapper waren freundlich!

Bin dann ein bisschen schneller gefahren. 75 Minuten zur Hornisgrinde (ca 900hm auf 16(?)km) und 19km/h over all find ich für ne Wintertour gar nicht schlecht... 

Das beste war allerdings zweifelsfrei die kleine Runde um den Mummelsee. Ich hab jetzt definitiv ein paar Feinde mehr Hat zwar meinen Schnitt ruiniert (mehr Trial als Trail), aber ich hatte meinen Spaß...

Ab dem Ruhstein hab ich abgekürzt und bin wieder zurück Richtung Seebach und dann den Acherweg runter.

Wegen nächster Woche:
Mag mich ungern jetzt schon festlegen und dann wieder Freitag Absagen bekommen. Von mir aus können wir uns Richtung Wochenende was überlegen.


----------



## Cook (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> * Insgesamt (das muss ich jetzt loswerden... das geht @all... ich bin ja echt stolz auf mich...) hab ich bei meinem heutigen Training meine letztjährige Kilometerleistung übertroffen. Um das Doppelte Die 8000 sind vollbracht.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Benjamin!

Kleiner Tipp: Vielleicht liegt das an deinem eher aggressiven Stil (den Beiträgen nach zu urteilen), dass sich kaum einer getraut mit dir mitzufahren? Deine Fahrleistungen, die du immer wieder postest sind ja auch nicht ohne!

Gutgemeinte Grüße
Cook


----------



## Rune Roxx (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cook _
> *Kleiner Tipp: Vielleicht liegt das an deinem eher aggressiven Stil (den Beiträgen nach zu urteilen), dass sich kaum einer getraut mit dir mitzufahren?  *



Yeah, wer mich überholt wird vom Rad geboxt!

Nein, ich weiß schon, was du meinst... mir ist bewusst, dass ich ganz klar polarisiere. Aber wer mal mit mir fahren war weiß, dass ich auch ganz umgänglich sein kann...



> _Original geschrieben von Cook _
> *Deine Fahrleistungen, die du immer wieder postest sind ja auch nicht ohne!*



Das ist etwas vollkommen anderes!

Ich bin konditionell wahrscheinlich nicht der schlechteste der 18.000 IBCler, aber das hat wenig damit zu tun, wie ich eine Tour _führe._ Ich fahre ja *mit* anderen - nicht gegen...

Ich erlebe immer wieder, wie andere Fahrer (mit einem Bruchteil meiner Trainingsumfänge) einen Kreislaufzusammenbruch riskieren, nur um mich aus der Reserve zu locken und die Welt dann nicht mehr verstehen, wenn ich immer noch tieffrequent atmen kann. Aber dieses Tempo kommt dann sicher nicht von mir.

Um jemandem zu sagen, dass er zu schnell für *mich* fährt, war ich mir noch nie zu schade...


----------



## Der Schwimmer (24. November 2003)

Hallo Rune, 

Respekt, Respekt.

Ich war am Samstag zu Fuß auf der Hornisgrinde, bin von Achern aus der blauen Raute gefolgt. Mehr Höhenmeter gehen im Nordschwarzwald nicht. Und wenn ich mir das mit dem Rad vorstelle, uff.

Aber die Landschaft da oben ist schon Klasse, der weite Blick, die Nebelschwaden über dem Rheintal, Spitze. Bin eine Stunde in der Sonne gesessen und habe die Aussicht genossen. 

Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## Cook (25. November 2003)

> Nein, ich weiß schon, was du meinst... mir ist bewusst, dass ich ganz klar polarisiere. Aber wer mal mit mir fahren war weiß, dass ich auch ganz umgänglich sein kann...



Klar, ich hatte ja auch schon kurz Kontakt mit dir und denke, dass du wirklich sehr umgänglich bist. 
Aber deine Leistungen sprechen für sich...

Gruß
Cook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (27. November 2003)

@Schwimmer:

Ich dafür würde nie auf die Idee kommen, den Berg zu Fuß (!) zu erklimmen! Viel zu arg...

Aber das Wetter und die damit verbundene Sicht letztes Wochenende war schon einmalig!


@alle:

Neuer Versuch einer Tour in moderatem Tempo mit umgänglichem Guide am SONNTAG. Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## grobis (27. November 2003)

nicht böse sein, 
ich träume  lieber weiter vom schnee und drehe mich am sa oder
so lieber im bett von links nach rechts.  

vor januar wird es bei mir nichts mehr mit biken, entweder bin ich
skifahren  
oder beim feiern.  

gruss grobis


----------



## nkwd (28. November 2003)

Sorry, hab So von Freundin "verboten"  bekommen (ok, eigentlich wurd ich ja nett gebeten, So mit ihr nen gemütlichen Tag zu machen) naja, das Wetter ís eh net so besonders


----------



## Rune Roxx (28. November 2003)

> *das Wetter ís eh net so besonders *



Leute, ich glaube, ihr habt ein ernstes Einstellungsproblem...


----------



## nkwd (29. November 2003)

das eher net - geh auch heut mit Vereinskollegen biken obwohl es ordentlich regnet


----------



## Der Schwimmer (29. November 2003)

Hi, 
vielleicht klappt's ja mal, aber ein ganzer Tag ist mir zur Zeit zu lang.
Wünsche Dir viel Spass auf den Höhen des Nordschwarzwaldes.

Der Schwimmer


----------



## Rune Roxx (29. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Der Schwimmer _
> * ein ganzer Tag ist mir zur Zeit zu lang. *



Mir auch... und das nicht nur "zur Zeit"...

Gemütliche 3,5 Stunden reichen für die "große Runde". Mit ein paar unwesentlichen Abkürzungen kann man das locker auf 3 drücken.

Länger als vier Stunden fahre ich fast nie.


----------



## nkwd (1. Dezember 2003)

waren am Sa am Mummelsee. Mann is das da oben kalt und eklig (ich hasse Schnee!)


----------



## Schafschützer (1. Dezember 2003)

Tja Rune, das ist eben der Unterschied. Ich konnte am Sonntag erst um 14°° losfahren. Nach eineinhalb Stunden und 26 km war ich glücklich wieder zu Hause. Bei einer längeren Tour hätte ich schon eine komplette Flutlichanlage instalieren müssen, um noch heil den Berg runter zu kommen. Übrigens länger als vier Stunden fahre ich auch nie.


PS  Wie siehts eigentlich aus Rune, NKWD, und die sonstigen Cracks; kann man euch im April in Rammersweier anfeuern? 


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schafschützer _
> * Wie siehts eigentlich aus Rune, NKWD, und die sonstigen Cracks; kann man euch im April in Rammersweier anfeuern? *



Nein. Du kannst mitfahren.

Woher weißt du denn überhaupt schon davon? Gibt's schon eine offizielle Ausschreibung? Ich habe heute morgen erst davon erfahren...

Ich starte auf jeden Fall. Welche Distanz mache ich abhängig vom Trainingsstand. Wahrscheinlich aber die kürzeste...


----------



## nkwd (1. Dezember 2003)

und ich weiß noch gar nix von - gebt mir mal paar Daten! Wann? Strecke? usw.


----------



## Schafschützer (2. Dezember 2003)

klickst du hier: www.worldclass-mtb-challenge.com

(Hoffentlich funktioniert der Link) 

Rammerschwier und Germany in einer Zeile, das find ich wirklich toll.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Rune Roxx (7. Dezember 2003)

So, beleben wir den Thread noch mal...

Wir könnten die Tour in den Weihnachtsferien starten. Bin vom 20.12. - 11.01. ziemlich flexibel.

Vorausgesetzt, es liegt kein Schnee (momentan ist alles frei).

Bei Interesse -> freundlich klingeln.


----------

